# too many small hive beetles means the end for me



## Ann A (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not sure what to do now that the small hive beetles have taken over, and most of my bees have gone. 
I am a first year beekeeper and feeling pretty sad. :s 
The president of the beekeeper club said my apiary was too shady, but a more experienced fellow had said it was ok.
Is it worth trying to do anything at this time in Maryland, except put the frames into plastic bags and freeze them in case I want to try again next year? thx


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Shady or not shady seems to be a subject of debate whether it's important of not. What ALWAYS works against shb is keeping the colony strong and not providing more space (especially comb) than the bees can defend. I try to manage the hive so that most of the frames are almost completely covered with bees. If you see frames of wax with shb walking around unharrassed, you're about to have a problem. In that case, I'd shrink the hive so it's a little more crowded and add more frames to accommodate them as they grow in numbers.

In my opinion it is very late (notice I didn't say TOO late) to start again this year. If you can find a strong nuc to buy, or if you don't mind overwintering as a nuc then go ahead. It all depends on your perspective. I remember when I was just starting, it killed me to wait 2 months to receive my first bees. If you're like me, waiting until next spring will be so painful that you may be willing to take the risk of restarting this year, even at this late date.

Get lots of opinions, then decide for yourself.


----------



## hennipenni (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Ann
Sorry to hear about your problems with small hive beetles. My husband purchased the first hive of bees for me in April 2012. I grew to 13 hives by winter. I lost several hives over the winter and I believe shb definitely played a part in their downfall. I made it through winter with 9 hives living. When I pulled the frames from the dead out hives, I found cells full of adult beetles along with dead bees. 

Determined not to repeat this problem again this year.... I am trying nematodes in my bee yard. I just got my shipment and will be applying them tonight. Hoping they make a difference.

I have a few hives that get more shade than others and when I do see hive beetles they are in the shaded hives.

Don't give up...keep trying!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I sure am sorry for your loss. I understand the feeling. 
Hennipenni: I'd like to know if you think the nematodes did you any good. 

For my part, my hives are in full sun, and have SHB ( I live in Flordia and I don't think there is such a thing as a bee hive with no SHBs). I keep my hives as strong as possible, even removing deeps that they failed to expand into. But I think the number 1 defense is freeman beetle traps or any of the SBB with oil pan underneath. I have one under every hive. Someone told me recently they lost two hives with the oil traps under them. But I think strong hives with the traps under them are the way to go.


----------



## hennipenni (Jul 13, 2012)

Robbin said:


> I sure am sorry for your loss. I understand the feeling.
> Hennipenni: I'd like to know if you think the nematodes did you any good.
> 
> For my part, my hives are in full sun, and have SHB ( I live in Flordia and I don't think there is such a thing as a bee hive with no SHBs). I keep my hives as strong as possible, even removing deeps that they failed to expand into. But I think the number 1 defense is freeman beetle traps or any of the SBB with oil pan underneath. I have one under every hive. Someone told me recently they lost two hives with the oil traps under them. But I think strong hives with the traps under them are the way to go.


Robbin...I just got my shipment. I will let you know how it goes. But, can't see why it won't beneficial. Even if the little worms don't infect all the shb larve, they surely would reduce the numbers.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't give up yet, the solution is as Khicks12 said, strong hives, no more comb than they can cover. You can try all the other things but without strong hives it is all futile. There are many things you can spend your money on, but it is mostly wasted money, been there done that, now I just concentrate on keeping only enough comb area they can cover well.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Many good replies here. I have sadly found out that the same importance to not have too much comb in the hive also goes for Wax Moths. With the daily temperature over 1oo degrees F day after day it is not a good idea to try and locate a few eggs to give to a queenless hive. Top bar only frames just can't hold a lot of honey , brood etc. and when it falls apart it is not nice. I have thought of going back to frames with four sides and wire support. Good luck and thanks to others who so freely give their advice.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ann! You said most of the bees, so take out every comb with small hive beetle larva, the only larva visibly crawling, and every frame that does not have brood in it out of the hive. Close the entrance down to one inch or less. The next part carries some risk of robbing - put all the frames removed, out near the hive for the bees to remove nectar/honey.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

do you still have a queen in the hive? Are there any frames that don't have larva in them? Even a small ammt. of bees can still make a viable hive in the right circomstances. I'd do what Americasbeekeeper said regarding removing all of the frames only I'd add 2 things. I'd swap out all of the boxes, bottom board, and lids if you have them to spare. I'd start fresh with new stuff. Now I'm not saying to throw away the old, but just give it some time outside of a hive so if there are any eggs in them they'll hatch out and hopefully die w/o any food. I'd freeze the frames for 2 days to kill them larva and if they have enough bees I'd slowly give them back to them. I've done this with feeding my bees near my hives and it did start a robbing frendzy. If your hive is already weak then this may be what puts them over the edge. I had a hive last year that was brood from a cut-out that emmerged. SHB took over and I waited for as many bees to emmerge as possible and then transferred them to a new box giving them a frame of eggs from another hive. They made it through winter and are one of my best hives curently.


----------

